# Opinions on water bottles stands VS. water bowls



## zen’s mom (Jun 27, 2020)

_*I’m hoping to get as many opinions as possible :*_ 

What is better for my Maltese puppy to drink out of? I have been seeing quite a few Maltese drinking out of the water bottles that can be seen at pet shops also long coat dogs drink out of to prevent stains on the coat along with accidental water spills. my last Maltese would only drink out of her metal water bowl. For my new Maltese puppy Zen I’m not sure what’s best to do I would like for his coat to stay as white and clean as possible (He will be kept in puppy coat) but I don’t want his beard to be stained. _*What do you suggest/what option has better benefits? will his neck be strained from trying reach the water bottle?*_

thank you in advance to all who answer 💙


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I never had good luck with bottles. As soon as I cleaned the spout, the little ball inside would never work. I have tried so many kinds, the best of the best, guaranteed for life and still everyone of them ended up in the garbage. So unless your not planning on cleaning it, they work ok. Imo, I don’t believe they get enough water from them.

I use the bayou bowl. It’s designed so their face stays dry. I think most of us that are longtime members use this as well.
If you do a search here on SM,you will find Sheila , the designers information . I believe her last name was Harman, it’s been a long time since I ordered and lastI knew, she was still making them.
Below is a picture of bowl and dish she made me to coordinate with a painting I had on the wall.


----------



## zen’s mom (Jun 27, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> I never had good luck with bottles. As soon as I cleaned the spout, the little ball inside would never work. I have tried so many kinds, the best of the best, guaranteed for life and still everyone of them ended up in the garbage. So unless your not planning on cleaning it, they work ok. Imo, I don’t believe they get enough water from them.
> 
> I use the bayou bowl. It’s designed so their face stays dry. I think most of us that are longtime members use this as well.
> If you do a search here on SM,you will find Sheila , the designers information . I believe her last name was Harman, it’s been a long time since I ordered and lastI knew, she was still making them.
> ...


Thank you so much! I will definitely get in contact with her, I never even knew bowls like that existed.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zen’s mom said:


> Thank you so much! I will definitely get in contact with her, I never even knew bowls like that existed.


I found Sheila’s email if you want to email her. I hope she still uses this. It’s 
[email protected]


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

These little water bowls are awesome. I had never seen them before. I found one on etsy that is so cute! It says "spoiled" on it. Perfect for my little spoiled cuddle monster.
I searched it with "dry face water bowl". Thanks for posting those!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Janlee said:


> These little water bowls are awesome. I had never seen them before. I found one on etsy that is so cute! It says "spoiled" on it. Perfect for my little spoiled cuddle monster.
> I searched it with "dry face water bowl". Thanks for posting those!


i saw those on Etsy. They looked to be made the same. I couldn’t tell from the pictures how the lip curved over, so that their faces stay dry. Though etsy seller had thousands of happy clients, so it must be made the same. Wait till you see how dry they keep the face!.,.you will love them!


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

This is what I use. I have 3, 1 goes in the dishwasher everyday. She does have wet whiskers after a drink. No staining on her face, but we have a water filter.


----------

